# [INSTALACION]Problemas al instalar kde (solucionado)

## Jack Krauser

Hola comunidad, una vez heme aqui con otro problema (para variar)...

Primero que nada aun no resuelvo mi problema anterior: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-861790.html

Bueno ahora a lo que vamos,

He instalado fluxbox y gnome en mi maquina y sin problemas, ahora quise instalar kde asi que segui la

gua de gentoo en español: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

y segui los pasos e empece la instalacion asi:

```
emerge -av kde-meta
```

Supuestamente esto instalaria kde en mi maquina y cuando supuestamente termina me sale un mensaje

que me decia que me faltaba un paquete llamado "kde-base/kdebase-startkde" pero me puse a pensar

el porque del mensaje ya que se supone que con eso se instala todo, pero bueno, procedi a hacerle un emerge

```
emerge kde-base/kdebase-startkde
```

pero me sigue botando errores de paquetes, ahora tengo problema con otro y asi sucesivamente...

La pregunta es: como se instala correctamente kde en gentoo????

alguna guia????

Gracias por sus respuestas...Last edited by Jack Krauser on Mon Jan 31, 2011 12:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

```
emerge --sync
```

 y prueba otra vez.

----------

## Jack Krauser

Vaya, pues gracias, primero desinstale lo que habia instalado aplique el comando que me dijiste

y luego procedi con emerge y pues ya se me instalo y pues se e chevere kde...

Muchas gracias amigo...

----------

